# Is Painting Vinyl Soffit OK?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, you can paint the vinyl and it will last just as long, if not longer, than all the other parts of the house. Paint away! :thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

As long as it's Acrilic latex and properly cleaned before painting.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Yep, no problem to paint the vinyl areas as long as they are cleaned well first. 
A high quality acrylic will bond well to vinyl and last just as long, if not longer than it will on wood. A paint film on vinyl has the advantage of not having to deal with moisture vapor traveling in and out of the substrate like it does on wooden surfaces.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

It's usually strongly recommended for painting anything vinyl that you don't paint it a darker colour than the current one. Exposure to sunlight will cause the darker colour to increase in temperature and may cause the vinyl to expand to the point that it will not be able to return to it's original dimension. As well, it may buckle or warp.

Benjamin Moore does make "Vinyl Select" line of colours that can withstand temperature issues.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

how come they say you can't paint vinyl windows?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

pman6 said:


> how come they say you can't paint vinyl windows?


The paint can absorb sunlight causing the window units to expand and then you can't open them. I've painted a few WHITE on WHITE ones, but that's about it.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> The paint can absorb sunlight causing the window units to expand and then you can't open them. I've painted a few WHITE on WHITE ones, but that's about it.



oh, so it's not a problem of adhesion then....

I was wondering what people would do if their vinyl windows turned yellow and they wanted to repaint white.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you have the drilled/punched soffit, the holes are restricted enough without adding paint to reduce the NFVA.

Gary


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep you can paint the vinyl soffits, gutters, downspouts and garage door.
I do it all the time and my paint manufacturer warranties them for just as long as the body of the home. :thumbsup:



















More photos from my Blog-> http://peckdrywallandpainting.com/e...ida-stucco-cracks-dingy-soffitts-iron-stains/


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Wanted to add that I only spray these areas with an airless. Never brush and roll the vinyl soffits.

1) Pressure wash 
2) Covering and protecting for spraying is important (windows,walkways, roof shingles ect...
3) Apply sealer to all areas 
4) Spray light coat of your favorite satin paint
5) Spray second coat


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

yes you can!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

In the "before" picture you can see the irregular dirt tracks where the insulation is blocking the intake air- hence the cleaner areas. As the air goes through the tiny holes, it leaves moisture on the hole edges to collect dirt; clean it regularly; http://cthandiman.com/services/vinyl-siding/soffits-and-fascia/ IMO, the holes are closer to 1/16" clear, before painting. Nice job! Looks like brand new...

Gary


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and info. :thumbsup:
Larry


----------

